# Duck Huntng Training



## jnessy07 (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a three year old black lab. Comes from an awesome blood line of waterfowl hunters. Because of his pedigree in duck hunting I have taken up duck hunting. He is great in water and loves it, my only issue is if he sees water he has to be in it.

Any tips or tricks to get him to sit and stay until I need him to retrieve?


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Sit, stay, come! A dog has to know these first and obey them at all times before heading for the marsh.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

^^^^^^This^^^^^^^
It sounds like basic obedience training was never completed. This would be the first step. It doesn't matter how great those bloodlines are if a dog doesn't know what to do, and when to do it.


----------



## jnessy07 (Sep 15, 2014)

Fowlmouth & izzydog thank you for the advice


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Yup, obedience. And the ability to enforce it without yelling or even saying a word.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

My dog doesn't know the word "stay" sit means stay until I release him


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Go buy Chris Akin Duck Dog Basics DVD. It was a stellar resource for me and helped a lot.

http://www.gundogsupply.com/duck-do...AzDWZWJ4esguYaIDbzTSxMufy81pym3ozlhoCi_Dw_wcB


----------

